# Need help please. What weed is this?



## Rkolarich15 (7 mo ago)

This is popping up in my lawn everywhere. I did research and From what I gathered it looks like Virginia buttonweed but I am not sure. Can anyone help me identify and also let me know how to kill it? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## floppygrass (7 mo ago)

That's what it appears to be. If it's everywhere, you probably need to use chemicals. You can do online searches, but as an example here is a page that tells you what to use:

https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/virginia-buttonweed/

If it is in small areas or you don't like using chemicals, then you can still eradicate it. I had several small areas (larger than a spread-out hand each). What I did was first hand-pull everything using a weed tool to try to get as much of the root as possible. This may leave a large bare spot on your lawn. You would then need to immediately reseed it and maintain the area so that the grass outcompetes any remaining weed. In other words, you have to actually grow the grass. If the new seeds don't take, then the buttonweed (or other weed) will return in the bare spot. You may also have to hand pull weeds as the grass grows in. As the article mentions, anything that helps your lawn will help prevent return of the weed, so fertilizing the grass properly and aerating will both help.


----------



## Rkolarich15 (7 mo ago)

floppygrass said:


> That's what it appears to be. If it's everywhere, you probably need to use chemicals. You can do online searches, but as an example here is a page that tells you what to use:
> 
> https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/virginia-buttonweed/
> 
> If it is in small areas or you don't like using chemicals, then you can still eradicate it. I had several small areas (larger than a spread-out hand each). What I did was first hand-pull everything using a weed tool to try to get as much of the root as possible. This may leave a large bare spot on your lawn. You would then need to immediately reseed it and maintain the area so that the grass outcompetes any remaining weed. In other words, you have to actually grow the grass. If the new seeds don't take, then the buttonweed (or other weed) will return in the bare spot. You may also have to hand pull weeds as the grass grows in. As the article mentions, anything that helps your lawn will help prevent return of the weed, so fertilizing the grass properly and aerating will both help.


Wow, Thank you so much for taking the time to help me. That is a lot of good information. I greatly appreciate it! I think I am going to purchase the chemical that was mentioned in the article you sent and try that first.


----------



## floppygrass (7 mo ago)

You're welcome! Good luck.


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

Definitely Virginia Button weed...


----------



## Rkolarich15 (7 mo ago)

floppygrass said:


> You're welcome! Good luck.


So I spot treated my yard and with the Ferti-lome weed free zone and I can tell that it is working because the buttonweed is turning black, which is great! I sprayed every spot there was two days ago but I went to look this morning and it has popped up in several more new places in my yard. My question is should I continue to spot treat the buttonweed as it pops up? Or do I need to go ahead and do a blanket spray over the whole yard to prevent it from growing?


----------



## floppygrass (7 mo ago)

If most of it is dying and you're just getting a few new weeds, I'd just hit the new weeds. Keep in mind that the best way to long-term control weeds is to promote the growth of your grass.


----------

